# Which subwoofer performs better? sony or pioneer



## vinodtendulkar (Jun 6, 2008)

Im planning on purchasing a 1000 watt subwoofer . I was wondering which of these two subs perform better in terms of sound quality and lasts longer. Pioneer or Sony?? ive heard that Sony's make is cheap. moreover doesnt last that much. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd take the Pioneer over the Sony.


----------



## Sunchef7 (May 31, 2008)

Sony is better quality, but doesnt last as long, they are a cleaner, better sounding sub.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I plan on getting a Vibe Slick SLR 12" sub 

Also, heard VIBE and JBL are good brands aswell, much better than sony an pioneer but its down to personal choice really.


----------



## Slimjd2001 (Jun 2, 2008)

how much are u spending? what are u going to use it for? what car is it for? what type of inclosure are u going to use? the last question is the most important a properly tuned box that is of the right design can make even a $100 sub sound awesome


----------

